# Battery light coming on and off



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 94 b13 1.6 , the battery & brake light have been coming on once in a while. Sometimes when I turn on the a/c or just roll down the windows or sitting at idle and rev 2000-3000. I inspected the belts and they needed replacing. Once I had all the belts off I just decided to get the alt tested at my local parts store. The alt was good , I put it back in along with the new belts. The first day everything seemed fine but the second not. The light was coming back on , thinking the belt wasn't tight enough I checked it again but it was tight enough. The fuses are good also, Im thinking the fusable link on the positive terminal on the battery needs to be replaced. Im aware of there being an issue with my charge system but just dont know where to tackle next. On my way to the you pull this afternoon to get that. Any direction would be greatly appreciated


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

your alternator is bad, and intermittent.
Mine did this, it would flash at higher rpm.
replace ALT all is well !!!


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

IanH said:


> your alternator is bad, and intermittent.
> Mine did this, it would flash at higher rpm.
> replace ALT all is well !!!


Alt is about a year old and I just had it checked before I put everything back together. Its was in perfect working order


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Tested the battery?
Battery cables corroded (green)?


----------



## J.R.sentra (Aug 6, 2009)

to save money on taking the alt somewhere just pull the battery terminal while its running and if the car shuts down, its the altenator.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

tlhingan said:


> Tested the battery?
> Battery cables corroded (green)?


 tested battery all is good and cables are good aswell




J.R.sentra said:


> to save money on taking the alt somewhere just pull the battery terminal while its running and if the car shuts down, its the altenator.


This was one of the first things I did when it started having problems and it ran with the terminals off.. Im stumped! haha


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got the fusable link from the you pull and new fuses. Still having the same problem.. Im going to follow the wiring next and look for flaws.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

J.R.sentra said:


> to save money on taking the alt somewhere just pull the battery terminal while its running and if the car shuts down, its the altenator.


Bad idea on a car with a ECU!!!!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you boost the battery just before this happened? An overcharge or improperly hooked-up jumper cables can damage your ECU and cause weird stuff like this.


----------



## s12(20e) (Nov 21, 2007)

just tighten the belt some more an then check the power wire on the alt. if ur driving an it flickers on an off until u get about 30 or 40 an then it stays off i would just tighten it cause if thats the case, it just means ur not getting a good grip off ur belt even if its new


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

Update: recent fixes

1) new terminals
2) checked all grounds
3) had alt tested again at autozone and napa
4) Had alt and batt load tested
5) replaced fusable link on positive terminal

The battery had a bad cell which I found out from the load test. I purchased a new battery and was driving home and sure enough the light flickered on and off . Car drives fine but the light flickers sometimes still.. Is there fusable link on the starter?


----------



## jdoyle7 (Aug 23, 2009)

My 94 Sentra is doing the same thing. I thought it was the alternator but it is charging fine. I replaced the battery and it worked for a couple weeks but now the battery and brake lights are on. They started flickering at low rpms and now are on all the time. I suspect the radio is the cause. I has been acting up. The volume changes on its own, the display blanks in and out, and it turns off on its own. I think it may be draining the battery. 

I just removed it and will recharge the battery. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## crazyga16de (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.ga16forum.com


----------



## Typhonae (Aug 23, 2009)

This has been happening to me for a while, still haven't gotten it fixed, but figured out one of the cables that plug into the alternator is going bad. Might be the same for you.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

jdoyle7 said:


> My 94 Sentra is doing the same thing. I thought it was the alternator but it is charging fine. I replaced the battery and it worked for a couple weeks but now the battery and brake lights are on. They started flickering at low rpms and now are on all the time. I suspect the radio is the cause. I has been acting up. The volume changes on its own, the display blanks in and out, and it turns off on its own. I think it may be draining the battery.
> 
> I just removed it and will recharge the battery. I'll let you know the results.


Had the same problem with my factory radio to..



Typhonae said:


> This has been happening to me for a while, still haven't gotten it fixed, but figured out one of the cables that plug into the alternator is going bad. Might be the same for you.


The plug on the top of the alternator? The car drives fun sometimes the lights are a little faded and then the battery and brake light come on and everything gets bright again. Also the a/c sometimes when its on 4 feels like its on 1 then it kicks hard again.. This whole thing is driving my crazy


----------



## Typhonae (Aug 23, 2009)

MELSPACE02 said:


> Had the same problem with my factory radio to..
> 
> 
> 
> The plug on the top of the alternator? The car drives fun sometimes the lights are a little faded and then the battery and brake light come on and everything gets bright again. Also the a/c sometimes when its on 4 feels like its on 1 then it kicks hard again.. This whole thing is driving my crazy


Same thing I have dealt with. Does it make a little electrical sounding shock noise when the two lights are dimming/brightening/turning on/off as well? The cable/plug I'm speaking about, if you're looking at the alternator, is the one on the right-hand side of it. If you wiggle the wire slightly above where it meets the plug it'll restore power normally. Apparently Nissan doesn't make that certain cable/plug anymore from what I've checked into, though you should be able to salvage it from a junkyard then splice it in. This is one of the first steps I'll be doing to restore my 92 Sentra E, along with the fan blower resistor.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

Typhonae said:


> Same thing I have dealt with. Does it make a little electrical sounding shock noise when the two lights are dimming/brightening/turning on/off as well? The cable/plug I'm speaking about, if you're looking at the alternator, is the one on the right-hand side of it. If you wiggle the wire slightly above where it meets the plug it'll restore power normally. Apparently Nissan doesn't make that certain cable/plug anymore from what I've checked into, though you should be able to salvage it from a junkyard then splice it in. This is one of the first steps I'll be doing to restore my 92 Sentra E, along with the fan blower resistor.


 You couldnt have nailed it better! Makes that same noise when both lights are dimming/brightening/turning on/off. Im going to get this plug at the junkyard on my day off this week and try that next. Just splice it and put it in or maybe i should just get the whole plug and wire? This has been going on for over a year now .. Its time to fix it, Ill let you know what happens.. Thanks for the direction


----------



## Typhonae (Aug 23, 2009)

The whole wire and plug might be a better course of action, I don't know for sure. Like I said before, I haven't fixed mine yet, so other than knowing what is causing the issue you're having and an idea of how to remedy it, test the waters and find out.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

You guys should consider getting brand new wiring and splice that in. There is no substitute! It doesn't have to be an OEM wire. Just get the same gauge, resistance and construction. My battery terminals got corroded really bad, there were no OEM replacements available, so we got wire and plugs in bulk and put everything together to rebuild the electrical circuit.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

Went to the junkyard last week and there was about 6 b13s there. I grabbed the best wiring out of all of them "alt plug wiring". Hooked it up and im still having the same problems. Is it possible for a alternator to work sometimes and the other time not? Its almost like sometimes its working properly and sometimes the car is just running off the battery. This is what I have done so far..
1) new terminals
2) checked all grounds 
3) had alternator tested again at autozone,advanced and battery shop. In and out of car
4) had alt and batt load tested
5) replaced fusable link on positive terminal
6) new battery

Today when it died the a/c started to fade. Then the windows wouldnt go up or down. Also the speedo niddle was acting funny. Then when it died I got a jump from a firend. It would idle but when I would try to drive away or give it gas it would studder. It seems as if the alternator wasnt recharging the system.I just cant figure it out.. I almost think I should get another alt and try that even though I been told numerous time its ok. Its about a year old only... I need you guys help. I dont want to get raped at a shop


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't think it's your alternator. You can drive for a little while (maybe 20 minutes) on a fully charged battery without an alternator. Is there any kind of pattern to this? Car just started or warmed up? A/C, radio, headlights on or off? How does the car feel when it's doing this?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

have you replaced the belt !!
and made sure its tight
Is it worse when it rains?
yes the alt can be intermittent but lets assume for now its ok
get hold of the main big ground wire and bend it back and forth
does it feel crunchy ?
check the other leads.
did you pull the main battery terminal and clean the posts and terminals ?
don't forget to use some kind of corrosion preventative, petroleum grease at a minimum.
I like the red - green washers.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

and dont run the car with the alt open circuit from the battery, if the voltage regulator is a bit wacky you get get very high voltages, if you are lucky it will just blow bulbs so you notice before your ECU gets fried.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

tlhingan said:


> I don't think it's your alternator. You can drive for a little while (maybe 20 minutes) on a fully charged battery without an alternator. Is there any kind of pattern to this? Car just started or warmed up? A/C, radio, headlights on or off? How does the car feel when it's doing this?


As of now the battery is dead and once I jump it the alt isn't charging it back up. Here is the whole story on the problem. Bought the car back in spring 2006 the factory radio would work sometimes and sometimes not. I bought a cd player and a wiring harness for it, hooked everything up thinking it was my factory head unit and the new cd player still didn't work.. So no radio, I have done all the maintenance to it as far as belts, new starter, oil, flushes, filters, and a new alternator a year ago. The batt and brake light started coming on about a month after the new alt but it drove fine. I have driving the car from Tampa down to Miami and Naples more than 5 times and drive it daily. The light would sometimes just flicker while drive making a static noise , turning on the a/c or hitting the button to roll down the window. Just this passed month it has died twice. Once at night "everything started to dim" Got it jumped and it died again when I turned on the lights. I just threw a other battery in it to get it home. Changed all the belts along with the list I posted above and the car drove fine again for a couple weeks with the light coming on sometimes. Today it died in the day.. I noticed it was started to act up when the a/c was on 4 and it felt like it was blowing on 1. Last week I was driving and it seemed like it was dieing then all of a sudden the batt and brake light came on and everything brightened up and went back to normal like the belt just grabbed or something but the belt is tight.. I know its a long post but I just wanted you to get the full details..




IanH said:


> have you replaced the belt !!
> and made sure its tight
> Is it worse when it rains?
> yes the alt can be intermittent but lets assume for now its ok
> ...


One of the first things I did was replace all the belts as they were a little worn. Everything is tight, as for the terminals, I replaced them with new ones. You mean the positive terminal when your referring to the main battery terminal? Runs the same in the rain. I will check the main big ground when I get this thing home tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

well i think it is your Alternator or the voltage regulator inside is intermittent.
I had a car that the battery would go flat is you drove a long distance.
It turned out the power diodes went bad when they got hot !!
just because it tests good cold doesn't mean its good.
did you get one with a lifetime warranty ?
if not why not buy a used one for $40 and see what happens.


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

I should of got the lifetime warranty.. Ill be picking up a used one tomorrow .. ill keep you posted


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I was gonna suggest to pickup a used alt to try. If your symptoms started a month after your new alt, maybe you received a defective alt!
There's also another possibility. Look to see if your belts are all lined up properly. I know someone whose belts were a little off-center and too narrow and it would burn the alt out within 18 months.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

It's definetly the alternator. Autozone passes bad ones and fails the good regularly. You'll be fine once you get a new one.

----------------
Now playing: T-Pain - Take A Ride (Skit)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## tWIN cAM fER (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone...

I have a similar problem, but in my case the brake light an batery light went on and they stayed that way since yesterday (only when I turn the key)

I noticed the belts are very loose but does it has anything to do with the brake light


----------



## s12(20e) (Nov 21, 2007)

as for the post about the alt, there are plenty of times an alt can test good an charge up a system but like said earlier the diodes in the alt can go bad. i had that problem before with my car an i just replaced the alt an its fine now. As for twincamfers question, yes a loose belt on a system does have to do with the brake light only if the battery an brake light or on together. For example the battey symbol means charing system at fault an the brake light is a warning symbol telling u to check it. if the brake light is on by itself just check ur brake fluid. Any other questions about the sentras just ask an maybe ill be able to help out.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

The only way to test alternator correctly is under load in the car. I just went thru a charging problem with my car where the #3 cylinder and ac blower an lights were dimming. Tested 5 times and always was good. I then tested again in my car under load and found out i was overcharging at 18 volts and cause ecu to get hot and sht down. Replaced with new napa lifetime again and all is well. 

The alternator can give multiple eroneous reading at all times fyi.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

s12(20e) said:


> if the brake light is on by itself just check ur brake fluid.


Doesn't the brake light mean the e-brake is on???


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

tlhingan said:


> Doesn't the brake light mean the e-brake is on???


That and/or low brake fluid. Also worn out brake components as well.


----------



## tWIN cAM fER (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you all for your advise, and let me tell you I check the alternator (removing the terminal from the batery) and there wasnt any problem, I took the car for a ride and I fell in a hole in the street, and everything in the car bounced very hard and... the batery and brake light went off.

After a few miles I noticed the stereo was making noises and then the same lights came on, I stopped and disconnected the stereo but the lights didnt went off until a few miles later, since then everthings is going right (until I run out of fuel lol)


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

tlhingan said:


> Doesn't the brake light mean the e-brake is on???


Yes...or the fluid is low, or the primary piston has made contact with the secondary piston in the master cylinder.

When the brake light is on at the same time as the alternator/battery light, it means there's a charging problem. I know this from first hand experience. And I also know that a 98 200SX/SE will go at least 150 miles on battery power alone (radio off, blower off, no lights, no nothing, just the engine) if the battery is in good shape anyways.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

tWIN cAM fER said:


> and let me tell you I check the alternator (removing the terminal from the batery)


Excellent way to fry an ECM and a lot of other things.



> I took the car for a ride and I fell in a hole in the street


How did you get out? 



> , and everything in the car bounced very hard and... the batery and brake light went off.


Start beating on the wiring until you dup' the problem. You'll find it eventually.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

OUCH!!! bet that left a mark


----------



## MELSPACE02 (Feb 7, 2008)

update: After chasing this problem for quite sometime now it was the alternator.. I had it tested over 3 times in and out of the car and I was always told it was good. I even had the system load tested and they said It was good.. Goes to show you even if you buy a new alternator its always not good.. Its been 2 1/2 weeks now and no battery/brake or dimming , all is good!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

MELSPACE02 said:


> update: After chasing this problem for quite sometime now it was the alternator.. I had it tested over 3 times in and out of the car and I was always told it was good. I even had the system load tested and they said It was good.. Goes to show you even if you buy a new alternator its always not good.. Its been 2 1/2 weeks now and no battery/brake or dimming , all is good!


PROPS to IanH, he had it figured out in 60 minutes :idhitit:


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

I had this a month ago, it was the Batt. even though the Batt. tested good (had it test 2 two different places) the light would come on at idle and dim out as I drove. New Batt. fixed it for me. Also help to re-ground the everything.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

It could be a problem with the cables and not the alternator.


----------

